# Hello TT'ers



## ross5675cn5a (Jul 30, 2009)

hi. this is the first online forum i have written on - so hope i don't offend. just got my first tt. a 1.8t 2001 and it is great. although just spent £200 on a new cambelt and £200 on a service which i was not expecting - but i guess i know it's been done and the work seemed a reasonable price from someone i trust!

read the owners manual (as you do) from cover to cover and only thing on my mind is not having the same tyres (i.e. tread / make not size) all round as it is the quattro - does it really matter?

a great site and lots of info available - cheers.

ross5675cn5a


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk  
Tyres should be fine


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Ross, Welcome to the TTF. Would be nice to have same tyres, but shouldn't be a problem as long tread depth O.K. Lets see some pics next..
H.


----------



## countypower (Jul 12, 2009)

welcome enjoy


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## Devi1 (Jan 9, 2005)

Welcome mate  & dont worry about the tyres, I have different ones & it's fine.


----------

